# Nas 8/10



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Went to pensacola for the first time yesterday. We hit the NAS launch and one on bayou grande. Before we made it out, my light rail completely fell apart on the highway. In a two hour window, with balloon string, electrical tape, a paint brush, pvc pipe and a lot of glue, we rigged something that lasted long enough to go. Ended up with just three, but it was a good night.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! That's a crazy looking contraption/mess right there.:blink:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The middle flounder is the largest and she's a dandy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice! did you launch from Shermon Cove? and what did you fish at :whistling:


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you, forgot to measure the big one. Yeah, I launched at sherman's cove. first time there so I dont really know the area, but we pulled along the middle island and the main island. This week is light rail rebuild week..


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

*Lights*

How did those lights work, did any of them leak? I just bought one to use for wading but was wandering if they would last.

Thanks


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I like it. Great job. That's some big uns.
Makes you want to go again, huh?
I like your lights.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job recovering from the malfunction. Nice flatties !

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you.. The LED lights work great above and below water, but they still will never compare to some of the epic set-ups i've seen on here. Next time, when it's set up right, I'll get some pictures.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good looking Flounders!!! Thanks for posting!!! Murphys Law if anything can go wrong it will!!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Glad to see that ya got out. How is the boat doing for you?


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you. I love my boat. It's nothing to look at, but it's cheap to run..


----------

